

Luke Wrobleski's 1h talk about Web Form Design at MIX09 [mp4] - MartinMond
http://videos.visitmix.com/MIX09/C17F

======
amvp
Is there a non silverlight version of this?

~~~
truebosko
You can just download the .mp4 at the bottom of the post. I don't know if you
noticed it or not but just making sure _shrug_ :)

